# Wheelchair turning space required inside a dental treatment room?



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello again,
I think my nickname should be 'constantly confused in Colockum'. 

Does the dental treatment room require a turning 'T' or circle inside the treatment room? 

Why can't I figure this out?!

Below is a nice graphic from the US Access Board ADA Standards. Note the 
'Exam Rooms and Offices' saying they must be 'accessible'. Does that mean the 'T' or the Circle wheelchair turning element? Or just the door clearances?


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 5, 2020)

I think it must, right? Accessibility in a room includes door clearances and the wheelchair 'T' or circle, but the wheelchair turning element can overlap door clearances as shown here:


I think this is accessible, but if I don't have to have the wheelchair turning element, then that would be great.


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 5, 2020)

This is also from the ADA standards:


This doesn't mention commercial spaces or professional health care spaces. Does that mean that NONE of the spaces in a dental office need the wheelchair turning space except the bathroom?


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 5, 2020)

And then there's this:


So the dental office doesn't need turning spaces included in the design for anything except the bathroom?


----------



## e hilton (Apr 5, 2020)

Do you often talk to yourself?   Do you argue?


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 6, 2020)

LOL well, yes, doesn't everyone? How else do we solve our problems?


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## mark handler (Apr 6, 2020)

Colockum Meghan said:


>


Level 5. Loose argument with self


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Apr 8, 2020)

*ANSWERED: *Okay I did answer my own question apparently?! Anyway, I contacted the US Access Board tech support and they responded: No wheelchair turning circle or 'T' required inside dental or medical exam rooms. However, door clearances are required on both sides of the doors. You're welcome! Stay Home!


----------

